# THE Definitive HK Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

Post your H&K pics here to show off  - USPs, P7's, P2000's, MP5s, whatever 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model)

I'll start off... Please continue it


----------



## z28smokin

.45 Tac, USP9, .40 P2000sk


----------



## -gunut-

I have sooooo much porn of my Tactical. Oh well. Here it is... :-D












































































































































































Sorry I put up so many. I am sure someone who wants to get one will enjoy these lol


----------



## Shipwreck

With the software change, I am having to go and edit every photo ever posted - U guys are killing me


----------



## blackice

Here are my babies!!!!




























The joys!!!!!


----------



## blackice

Looks like you missed one!!!!!

People seem to forget the photos size limits......

If you need assistance let me know......


----------



## Shipwreck

blackice said:


> Looks like you missed one!!!!!
> 
> People seem to forget the photos size limits......
> 
> If you need assistance let me know......


Appreciate the offer - I was about to fix your tag pic, but I see U did it yourself while I was editing photos.

JS was up all night working on this, so I'm doing what I can. I'm wore out myself, and think I am done for now. I edited as many picture posts as I could find. I'll work on more as I come across them/

I have admin access, so I did what I could. Looks like each member had to have their acct tweaked before they can re-enter. That's not totally done yet. And, I'm trying to fix the avatars for members - but it looks like that may have to be done 1 member at a time...


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> With the software change, I am having to go and edit every photo ever posted - U guys are killing me


Haha sorry ship


----------



## Shipwreck

-gunut- said:


> Haha sorry ship


It's ok - the work is done now - I think I spent 2 hours fixing the pics that 1st day - every once in a while, someone is bringing up an older thread, and I fix them as I see them - I did a couple this morning. If ya see any, let me know.


----------



## -gunut-

Will do! Oh and I am guessing I will have to upload my picture again?


----------



## Shipwreck

-gunut- said:


> Will do! Oh and I am guessing I will have to upload my picture again?


I fixed all the links. I do not see any image tags left to fix on this thread. Not sure what ya mean.


----------



## reflection01

USP Tac 40










HK with other plastic siblings:


----------



## Shipwreck

How do U like the add-on rail? I have debated getting one for my USPc for a while...


----------



## reflection01

Shipwreck said:


> How do U like the add-on rail? I have debated getting one for my USPc for a while...


it's ok (it really tames the recoil), but the styling and fitment is not the best - the light hangs too low. i should have bought the other brand (cost twice as much as this one) because the rails mount is more reminiscent of the add-on rails for the 1911s - very low profile. only other advantage my unit has, besides the price point, is the weight - it is pretty heavy and add a light to this and the recoil is like shooting a .22 cal, kkkkkk. anywho, i wouldn't recommend this particular one, but the other piece i would definitely recommend (umm, don't know what brand though - when i get one, i will let you know).


----------



## -gunut-

reflection01 said:


> it's ok (it really tames the recoil), but the styling and fitment is not the best - the light hangs too low. i should have bought the other brand (cost twice as much as this one) because the rails mount is more reminiscent of the add-on rails for the 1911s - very low profile. only other advantage my unit has, besides the price point, is the weight - it is pretty heavy and add a light to this and the recoil is like shooting a .22 cal, kkkkkk. anywho, i wouldn't recommend this particular one, but the other piece i would definitely recommend (umm, don't know what brand though - when i get one, i will let you know).


Yeah I know what mount you mean.

The G G& G



















I have the same mount you have.










Like you said, it does noticably cut the recoil but I find my self putting it on and taking it off because I like the look of it then I dont. Its a pain in the ass! lol 

lol I think I will just spring for the other mount. 

EDIT: This is the the least expensive one I could find http://www.productwizard.com/ggg-compslimmount-1134sl.html


----------



## tejas

Not exactly a handgun, but it spits handgun-sized pills:


----------



## hberttmank

My meager H&K handgun collection. Oh, did I mention I really like H&Ks?


----------



## Shipwreck

hberttmank said:


> Oh, did I mention I really like H&Ks?


Don't worry - U can't tell :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Beretta92

*THE Definitive HK The P7M8*

Like many of you I used to own a few HK USPs
A USPC 357 SIG & A USP 45 TACTICAL both KK/1999 models
Like a Fool I sold them Both!!
But Kept my First & now only HK The P7M8
Excuse the Crappy Pics Too!! I Need a New Camera Badly.
BTW This little pistol is Scarry Accurate...


----------



## Clyde

:smt077


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow, nice guns. In fact, there are a hell of a lot of nice guns all throughout this thread


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello.









_This is my old P7 PSP that I've owned several years now._

Best.


----------



## falshman70

Love my P2000!


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My P2000SK .40W&W


----------



## z28smokin




----------



## Blkhawk73

C'mon guys, need something different for an HK here. How 'bout this one?










Seriously though, don't have a pic of all of 'em but this is close...


----------



## z28smokin

Traded the P2000sk 40 for a 40 Compact stainless. Also added a HK34 auto knife.


----------



## z28smokin

Also orderd a USPc9 stainless today. Here is a better picture of the HK34.


----------



## z28smokin

Uspc9 came in today.


----------



## Clyde

Updated Family Photo










And Newest into the Fold. (Gift from Wife - :smt049 - she is too good to me)


----------



## z28smokin

Added a 40 LEM compact with night sites last night.


----------



## hberttmank

z28, you got nice taste in handguns, how about a P7 or P7M8 next?:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut-

Newest addition


----------



## Shipwreck

One of these days U will learn and buy a P99


----------



## Blkhawk73

Just picked this up a week ago or so:










Brings the family to this:


----------



## stupidman

This is what happens when Osama messes with me and my p2k.










Just got this one. Can't wait to give a can for it.


----------



## wonder9

If you want some quality pics, here's an excellent link. You'll find many different makes but HK is a rather prominent one.

http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/firearms.html


----------



## WSUXJer

My two:


----------



## Shipwreck

WSUXJer said:


> My two:


Nice collection :smt023


----------



## WSUXJer

Shipwreck said:


> Nice collection :smt023


Thanks! I think it's not too bad for starting two weeks ago. 

Although I will say your posts have gotten me interested in trying out a P99 AS. Have to see if any of the local ranges have one to try out.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

WSUXJer said:


> Thanks! I think it's not too bad for starting two weeks ago.
> 
> Although I will say your posts have gotten me interested in trying out a P99 AS. Have to see if any of the local ranges have one to try out.:smt023


Well, I do have a 9mm USP compact - nice gun. But, its taken me a lot of practice to not shoot low with it, for whatever reason.

Finding a P99 A/S to rent can be tough. My local shop had a SW99 in both 40 cal and 9mm, and that's how I got hooked after renting it 3x. I will admit, that the 1st time I rented it, I was not used to the mag release. So, I didn't like the gun for that reason the 1st time. Then, I figured out that you do not use your thumb - U use the trigger finger  - But the HK mag release is similiar. Now, Its my fav type of mag release. I like it better than the traditional "Button" release.


----------



## spacedoggy

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I do have a 9mm USP compact - nice gun. But, its taken me a lot of practice to not shoot low with it, for whatever reason.


I've put 200 round through my new USP 45 and all were low. I got good groups but no matter were I shoot from they are low. Does anyone else have a problem like this??


----------



## lumbermill

I only have 500rds through my USP40, but for my wife, father, and brother-in-law it shot low and left. It was worse for my wife because she was roughly 3 feet low and 1 foot to the left. For my brother in law and dad, it was about 6 inches low and 3 inches left. For me it was right on point of aim point of impact. It did seem rather odd.


----------



## Shipwreck

spacedoggy said:


> I've put 200 round through my new USP 45 and all were low. I got good groups but no matter were I shoot from they are low. Does anyone else have a problem like this??


Give it another 600 rounds or so. Ithink the problem will fix itself. You'll see.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Use this to get a diagnosis of your shot placement:










Typically low shots are the result of some action by the shooter in anticipation of the recoil.


----------



## Miku

Here is my pride and joy,










It started up as a standard USP9 V1 and has being modified to USP Custom Sport.

- Adj. sights
- Match Trigger Kit
- Ambidexterous control lever (because I´m a lefty)
- Extended mag baseplates (not shown on the picture)
- Hogue Slip-on (as an accessory)
- Rail Adapter (for the fun of it, from ProMag I think)

If I ever have to change the barrel, It will become a USP Custom Sport SD 9 

Miku


----------



## -gunut-

Miku said:


> Here is my pride and joy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started up as a standard USP9 V1 and has being modified to USP Custom Sport.
> 
> - Adj. sights
> - Match Trigger Kit
> - Ambidexterous control lever (because I´m a lefty)
> - Extended mag baseplates (not shown on the picture)
> - Hogue Slip-on (as an accessory)
> - Rail Adapter (for the fun of it, from ProMag I think)
> 
> If I ever have to change the barrel, It will become a USP Custom Sport SD 9
> 
> Miku


That is an awesome looking gun ya got there! I had one of those ProMag adapters but I kept putting it on and taking if off because I liked the look then I didn't. It was frustrating! I ended up getting GG&G mount and couldn't be happier! I love the looks and it puts controls of the light right where you need them. I even had comp-tac modify my holster to fit the gun and rail so now it never leaves. :smt023


----------



## lumbermill

*pics*

I hope this works. This is my first auto loading pistol. 700 rounds now and now problems at all. The tan frame does kind of suck to keep clean. Now I'm looking at getting a USP9c for the wife. She likes this one, but doesn't like the .40 recoil. 







[/URL]


----------



## Miku

Thanks -gunut-,

Your rail adapter sure looks more slim and so it probably fits better in a holster. Mine is so big that it cannot be on while shooting IPSC or anything like it. It looks good!


The Jel Funnel gives the colored frame more looks Lumbermill, nice set up!!

Miku


----------



## y2k

*newbie*

Some really nice photos of HK handguns here! Looks like I am going to have to have my brother in law (the photographer in the family) take some pictures of my HKs to post here. I am more of a collector than shooter.


----------



## uncut

Watch out... once Y2K posts pictures it will add 2 pages to this post (I think at least)

Clyde.... I am still waiting on some close ups of that custom P7... pretttty please......

Shipwreck... I think you do need to work on your collection and add a P7...
though I have to say the P99 will always be my first love


----------



## bullitt464

new here..

my first hk, and my first gun period..


----------



## Wandering Man

bullitt464 said:


> new here..
> 
> my first hk, and my first gun period.


Nice gun.

And welcome to the forum.

WM


----------



## Guest

Awesome pictures man.


----------



## stupidman

bullitt464 said:


> new here..
> 
> my first hk, and my first gun period..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Those are some sweet looking pics. Those USP ss are some sharp looking guns.


----------



## Blkhawk73

First gun huh? Well it's all downhill from here. :mrgreen: 
My first auto was my USP40 and here it is some 8 or 10 years later and I'm planning #9. They're addictive little creatures.


----------



## bullitt464

Blkhawk73 said:


> First gun huh? Well it's all downhill from here. :mrgreen:
> My first auto was my USP40 and here it is some 8 or 10 years later and I'm planning #9. They're addictive little creatures.


They sure are. I'm already keeping an eye out for a deal on a matching 9mm :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank

Blkhawk73 said:


> First gun huh? Well it's all downhill from here. :mrgreen:
> My first auto was my USP40 and here it is some 8 or 10 years later and I'm planning #9. They're addictive little creatures.


I heard that!


----------



## WSUXJer

bullitt464 said:


> They sure are. I'm already keeping an eye out for a deal on a matching 9mm :mrgreen:


CDNN has them for $599.  

My USPf .40 SS should be here next week. Guess I get to take some more pics!


----------



## -gunut-

bullitt464 said:


> new here..
> 
> my first hk, and my first gun period..


Awesome pictures! I love my UPSc


----------



## hoveyh

I am pretty new here too but I been around enough to know that you know your way around adigital camera and you made a great first choice. I too have a 40c and a fullsize 40. Well done and enjoy. Harold H.


----------



## mw1311

*some HK porn...*


----------



## USP Jock

Very jealous gents!

Used to be the proud owner of a USP9 variant 1.
But living in the UK, those days are gone.

Is that an extended mag for a 9mm USP in one of the pics?

A friend used to have a 33rnd mag for his Glock 19, but I was not aware of such a thing for a USP.


----------



## mw1311

*a few new ones...*

with german flecktarn:




























with my new Blade-Tech Holster:


----------



## -gunut-

Very nice! Do you use natural light for your pics? They look great!


----------



## mw1311

-gunut- said:


> Very nice! Do you use natural light for your pics? They look great!


Thanks, I take the pics in front of the window with the regular light on. This will have to do till I find a decent fluorescent light.


----------



## WSUXJer

Just picked up a new USP full size .40 with the stainless slide to add to my collection. 










Haven't got to shoot it yet but hopefully that will change this afternoon.


----------



## mw1311

nice, congrats!


----------



## falshman70

Posted these elsewhere, but I'm sor enamored, I'll do it again here...










The other guys...










Do clones count?


----------



## VegasEgo

Here are my 2 HK's...


----------



## wwsnyder

My USP Compact 40


----------



## jamesp2000

*My HK*


----------



## WSUXJer

Newest acquisition:










and the whole gang:


----------



## WSUXJer

And a week later I picked this up:










and my 6-pack:


----------



## hberttmank

That is a nice looking USP collection.


----------



## WSUXJer

Thanks!


----------



## VegasEgo

here is my newest edition to my HK family.

P2000 in .40


----------



## Torquem

Guess I should throw mine up here too. USPc40


----------



## lumbermill

The red lettering looks awesome, Torquem! Did you use the grease pencil trick?


----------



## Spartan

Here's my new one. Nothing special.


----------



## Spartan

lumbermill said:


> The red lettering looks awesome, Torquem! Did you use the grease pencil trick?


I'd like to know this also.


----------



## Spartan




----------



## Spartan




----------



## RUGER45

Very nice pics everyone. Keep'em coming. :smt023


----------



## bac1023

All those pics, but I didn't see any Mark 23s.

Here's my only two HKs.


----------



## Gary_P

got this one last week



















Gary


----------



## bullitt464

picked this one up this week


----------



## Shipwreck

VERY nice!


----------



## WSUXJer

Since this thread seems to have died a bit, I figured I'd post a pic of my Match clone:


----------



## Charlie

Very nice. Does it shoot as good as it looks!!


----------



## JimK66

*My HK's*

Man, you guy's have some awsome pistols. Here's my two. HK45c, HKP7M8


----------



## TcRoc




----------



## mike#9

Wow...some nice HK's. I particularly like the great collection of P7's!!!


----------



## Fusternc

Wow...you sir need more mags!


----------



## theg

*My one and only*

Here's my Heckler & Koch USP Expert, the only HK I've got as of yet.


----------



## hberttmank

theg, nice start on an H&K collection. The Expert is my favorite of the USPs.


----------



## theg

Thanks man, it's my favorite too! But I must confess that I haven't tried the others except for the standard USP once when I was 14.. :roll:


----------



## gerritm

*My only HK*

Here is my baby, HK USP 40 Tactical with rail, Laserlyte laser, and Autoburst muzzle brake.


----------



## cwbjaxfl




----------



## Jason248

Thought id throw mine in the mix as well...









With HK universal light, I love this gun although I need to adjust the sights a bit to make me real happy with it.

I really really really want a USP 9mm Compact with a silver slide... but im broke lol

Family photo:










left to right and down:

HK USP .40, Taurus PT1911 .45, Sig SP2022
Ruger 10/22 with Archangel 5.56 kit with red dot and fore grip
Remington 770 30-06 ( I dont care what people say about these guns, they are awesome )
OLD Remington 870 Wingmaster 28"brl ( needs reblueing badly )


----------



## Morgo




----------



## lumbermill

Awesome, Morgo! I love the looks of the duo-tone HK's.


----------



## Morgo

lumbermill said:


> Awesome, Morgo! I love the looks of the duo-tone HK's.


Thanx mate. the Match is my favourite Hk and only duo tone, the others are all black.


----------



## VAMarine

My latest HK, a refurb, probably a "C" grade that a distributor had refinished in bright nickel, these are popping up here and there. The local shop had this one and I had to free it from captivity.


----------



## VAMarine




----------



## Graham88

*P2000sk*


----------



## gr8t1dini

I can't wait to get my h&k usp expert now!


----------



## Seminoles

My new ccw.


----------



## VAMarine




----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol

*Some of my HK's*

Well this is my first official post. Let the HK porn commence!!!


----------



## Seminoles

Just picked me up another USPc 9mm. This one has the spurred hammer and extended magazine release.


----------



## VAMarine

My latest.

HK P2000SK 9mm LEM (heavy)


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

I finally got my first HK today.


----------



## hiend

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Flynhghr2001

HK45C Tactical









USP45 Tactical


----------



## TheMystro

A couple of my favorite edc HK's.





There is a reason I have carried a USP Compact for 20 years.


----------



## JKnipp

Just got my USP Expert back. Very happy!


----------



## Albatross

HK 45 Tactical


----------



## RafaCalde

My old USP compact which I traded for my new VP9


----------



## Rock185

I've had several other HKs, P7, P9S standard and Target models in 9 and .45, USP Expert,etc. But one I've hung on to for a long time, is a '72 production, SAO, P9 with it's factory box, extra magazine, tool, test target, etc. I acquired it from a LGS liquidating a collection some 20 odd years ago, and doubt it's been fired since the factory test target.


----------



## desertman

I'm a big fan of HK's


----------

